# film sur ipad



## alea54 (17 Août 2012)

bonjour à tous

je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses à mes questions donc je lance le sujet, tenez compte que je suis un débutant, débutant
je vais faire simple:dans ma main gauche un DVD, dans ma main droite un ipad, je souhaite mettre le film sur mon ipad, comment je m'y prends en terme de conversion de synchronisation ect.....
merci à tout ceux qui prendront du temps pour m'expliquer
à bientôt
aléa


----------



## jeremymagi (17 Août 2012)

-   Tu mets le DVD dans ton ordinateur, 
-   tu copie le film sur ton PC, 
-   tu télécharge l'application payante Oplayer, ou l'application gratuite flex player (mais qui -   lis moins de format), 
-   tu brache ton iDevice à l'odinnateur, 
-   tu ouvres iTunes, 
-   tu vas dans ton iDevice, dans l'onglet Apps tu cherche l'apps que tu a télécharger sur ton iDevice, 
-   tu clique sur "enregistrer sous", 
-   tu cherche ton film, 
-   la copie commence, 
-   et voilà tu as ton DVD sur ton iPad.


----------



## Powerdom (17 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Sur Mac je passe par mactheripper (gratuit) pour récupérer les fichiers du DVD,
Puis avec handbreack (gratuit) je le transforme en .avi
Avec iTunes je l'envoie sur l'ipad.


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Août 2012)

C'est pas en .m4v qu'il faut les transformer ?
De toutes façons, sur Handbrake le fait de choisir de le transformer pour lecture sur l'iPad (choisir le bon iPad) le transforme automatiquement au bon format.


----------



## nikomimi (18 Août 2012)

Avec OPlayer ou tout autre lecteur alternatif, les avi (divx) sont lu sans soucis, par contre le lecteur d'origine de l'Ipad ne lit que le MP4.


----------



## alea54 (31 Août 2012)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, je reviens de vacances, ce qui explique ma réponse tardive, je vais tester ce que vous m'avez conseillé dès que possible, et je me ferais un plaisir de vous confirmer si cela fonctionne

encore merci pour votre aide à tous
à bientôt


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2012)

Ce n'est pas une bonne idée de lui conseille l'avi. Faut déjà savoir quel codec, et tout ce qui est Windows Media est de toutes façon à la rue coté qualité ... A la rigueur en divx ...


----------



## lineakd (1 Septembre 2012)

@alea54, un début de réponse dans ce sujet de discussion qui est même épinglé sur le forum.


----------

